

How Apple Can Solve Freemium Creep: Make a Freemium Ghetto - mjleino
http://www.mitchchn.me/2014/the-freemium-ghetto/

======
josiahwarren
Probably unlikely as successful apps appear to be headed in the direction of
freemium and paid apps appear to be headed the way of the dog.

